# Goosewa



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here's more on the Humbug Marsh saga:
http://www.heritagesunday.com/news/N01IHM7.asp?ID=182
-Goosewa

Thank you Goosewa for your Humbug article. I missed that article. This is a specific example the help I expected in this forum. Many of us have been following the MID Humbug challenge for a long time. Gooswa had a connection to a local weekly with a story and I then could passed it on to another statewide nextwork I'm involved with.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Email to Tom,

Humbug Island and Humbug Marsh in the news:

Made In Detroit Inc., is desperately trying to sell Humbug to a new developer. That developer/investor should be forewarned: 

1. There will be no quiet little arrangement; the media is alert.

2. Congressman Dingell is assembling $3.5 Million to buy the property. Any developer will have to thwart John Dingell and the region's determination to create an International Wildlife Refuge.

3. The USACE and a new DEQ's regulatory scrutiny are not going to evaporate. More likely, they will grow in vigor.

4. Local, regional, and statewide interests are ready to fight the next round of development.

------------

Free Press Editorial on HUMBUG, Sat 11-2-2002
http://www.freep.com/voices/editorials/ehum2_20021102.htm

MID goes Bankrupt -- Area's future concerns conservationists
Free Press on 11-1-2002
http://www.freep.com/money/business/made1_20021101.htm

News Herald on 10-27-2002
http://www.heritagesunday.com/news/N01IHM7.asp?ID=182

News Herald 10-30-2002 Granholm v Posthumus on Humbug
http://www.thenewsherald.com/news/N03IHM7.asp?ID=160

News on 10-30
http://www.detnews.com/2002/wayne/0210/30/b03-626230.htm


----------

